
Twitter banning all ads from RT, effective immediately - alehul
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-is-banning-all-ads-from-russian-news-agencies-rt-and-sputnik-2017-10
======
alehul
> Twitter has been criticized for not being as proactive as Facebook, which
> this month said it planned to strengthen its review process for political
> ads and would begin disclosing which pages purchased them moving forward.

Facebook's solution of transparency seems a lot more reasonable than Twitter's
solution of outright bans.

With that in mind, however, will we just see political ads on Facebook
purchased by 'Random Company LLC'? It'll be interesting to see how Facebook
plans to stop companies created blatantly to anonymize those behind the ads.

